# Gun stolen out of truck



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

I had my M&P 9 stolen out of my truck last night, via screwdriver to the keypad. I have the serial number and am going to file a police report ASAP. What are the chances I see it again?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Eventually....... pretty good.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

my xd 40 was stolen 2 yrs ago. not a peep.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Sux man where about was the truck.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

First pistol I ever bought was stolen and then returned five years later... go figure.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

davidking said:


> I had my M&P 9 stolen out of my truck last night, via screwdriver to the keypad. I have the serial number and am going to file a police report ASAP. What are the chances I see it again?


Pawn shops and FFL's have to report the number if they come across the weapon, so that's a plus. Weapons are rarely discarded, eventually it will turn up.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ex wife lost my Colt Agent in '72 or '73 and haven't seen it yet


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Make sure the PD enters the serial number of the firearm into NCIC.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

el dorado said:


> Pawn shops and FFL's have to report the number if they come across the weapon, so that's a plus. Weapons are rarely discarded, eventually it will turn up.


FFLs do not. Pawn shops do.


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Had a great Win. M42 dove gun back in the late 70's, stolen; reported it promptly. Got it back about 8 years later in awful shape. Turns out a cop had been using it as his squirrel gun for 6+ yrs.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

My truck got broke into on the way back from the deer lease in around 2007. I lost my benelli m2, remington 870, and hand me down deer rifle. Filed a report and never heard anything


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Might be a good idea for when you have a gun in the truck you use a cable lock to at least slow them down a bit. I have one for the ar and one for the pistol. Pretty simple to set up.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

theeyeguy said:


> FFLs do not. Pawn shops do.


Why do they include the Serial # on the 4473?


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

el dorado said:


> Why do they include the Serial # on the 4473?


Just in case atf needs to trace a weapon. Pretty hard to do without a serial number.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

andre3k said:


> Just in case atf needs to trace a weapon. Pretty hard to do without a serial number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Yes, but I'm saying I would think during the FFL transfer, the number would hit as NCIC database as stolen? Maybe not.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

el dorado said:


> Yes, but I'm saying I would think during the FFL transfer, the number would hit as NCIC database as stolen? Maybe not.


The serial number is only recorded on the 4473 which is kept in the dealers possesion. When/if a NICS check is run on the buyer of the weapon you will only receive one of 3 responses. Proceed, denied, or delayed. NCIC is an entirely different entity from the NICS check. In short there is no way for a dealer to know if a weapon is stolen through a NICS check.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

andre3k said:


> The serial number is only recorded on the 4473 which is kept in the dealers possesion. When/if a NICS check is run on the buyer of the weapon you will only receive one of 3 responses. Proceed, denied, or delayed. NCIC is an entirely different entity from the NICS check. In short there is no way for a dealer to know if a weapon is stolen through a NICS check.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

el dorado said:


> Why do they include the Serial # on the 4473?


That only has to do with the sale. As to tracking, if the ATF runs a trace, we would be notified and have to pull records, but other than that, we don't have to check S/Ns.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Had a shot gun stole in Illinois in 98 they still call me every year to see if it's been returned ? Had a judge stolen in2010 still no word . Good luck , I never leave my guns in my truck over night .


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

artys only said:


> Had a shot gun stole in Illinois in 98 they still call me every year to see if it's been returned ? Had a judge stolen in2010 still no word . Good luck , I never leave my guns in my truck over night .


Same here but from Bryan. I'm due for a call soon, actually.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

That sucks man, best idea I have heard us handcuff the gun to the seat frame. I need some cuffs. I hope you get it back like these other few who have. The only person I have ever known to have that happen did not see them again.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

davidking said:


> I had my M&P 9 stolen out of my truck last night, via screwdriver to the keypad. I have the serial number and am going to file a police report ASAP. What are the chances I see it again?


Realistically , I think your chances will run somewhere between slim and none.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Hopefully it won't be used in a major crime. You may never get it back.

Cliff


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You didnt call the report in rite away ? Why not also if there were any prints they are gone now.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I have had 1 shotgun stolen in 1996 in Indiana still gone , I was leaving for a duck hunt in LA had both my benilles super black Eagles stolen , in 2006 and the last one was a judge stolen when they stole my truck , got the truck back but not the gun . I don't leave guns in my truck anymore , my pistols I carry , and if i am traveling I never let my truck leave my sight . Sucks but that just they way it is now .


----------



## jaybird1 (Jan 21, 2008)

*there is hope*

I had a model 12 my grand dad gave me stolen and got it back 18 years later.A.P.D. found it in a pawn shop and tracked me down through my employers.


----------

